#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人!?(酷樂)

## 白額狼布雷克

小時候看的動畫~

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

那個卡通好像叫"霹靂酷樂貓"巴～
她好像叫"酷樂"巴～
不知道對不對這個卡通很久了
所以忘了差不多的～

----------


## 獠也

酷樂貓很好看阿~
樂園中的佛烈克斯就是酷樂貓的畫風~
所以這是個很簡單的題目呢~XD
倒是酷樂原名叫什麼...
"奇德"嗎??
有點忘了.....

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 酷樂貓很好看阿~
> 樂園中的佛烈克斯就是酷樂貓的畫風~
> 所以這是個很簡單的題目呢~XD
> 倒是酷樂原名叫什麼...
> "奇德"嗎??
> 有點忘了.....


(戴上眼鏡(?)
日文"KIDDO"，原意"小子"，台灣翻"奇德"真是太帥了(拇指)
酷樂也是，原意"小黑"

獨眼龍原本叫木天蔘(MATATABI)所以台灣翻這樣是無來由的
(拿下眼鏡)

所以是我不斷喚起大家的回憶嘛XD?

----------


## 阿翔

> (戴上眼鏡(?)
> 日文"KIDDO"，原意"小子"，台灣翻"奇德"真是太帥了(拇指)
> 酷樂也是，原意"小黑"


嗯嗯，
所以我們香港是叫「黑咪」，
片名為「超級小黑咪」，大概就是「小黑」的意思吧XD
「獨眼龍」是指那隻虎斑貓嗎？
香港譯「小虎」，雖然不是一個很帥的名字，
但和他的花紋卻很合襯了XD

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

這是霹靂酷樂貓耶！好懷念啊，記得當時很紅，裡面還有另一個角色跟酷樂很像，好像是叫小M，是一個博士製造的吧？還有另一隻貓﹝？﹞，奶酪記得好像是叫娜娜[也許吧？好久以前的事了﹞，她很喜歡酷樂吧‧‧‧？﹝回憶中‧‧^^

----------


## 蘿蔔

記得是一隻手裝了機槍瘋狂掃射
還有個反面貓……
別的記不清了

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 這是霹靂酷樂貓耶！好懷念啊，記得當時很紅，裡面還有另一個角色跟酷樂很像，好像是叫小M，是一個博士製造的吧？還有另一隻貓﹝？﹞，奶酪記得好像是叫娜娜[也許吧？好久以前的事了﹞，她很喜歡酷樂吧‧‧‧？﹝回憶中‧‧^^


娜娜在漫畫中有提到是機器貓沒錯

的確很喜歡酷樂~



> 現在好像沒有相關影集~不知道網路有沒有載點~也蠻想再看


我目前在Youtube有看到幾集中文(不知道哪裡的中文0.0a)字幕日文發音的

NICONICO也很多



> 記得是一隻手裝了機槍瘋狂掃射
> 還有個反面貓……
> 別的記不清了


反面貓是指小M吧OAO...

----------


## a70701111

好久以前的東西……
不過當時的感覺確實不錯，不管是酷樂還是小M或獨眼龍，只可惜漫畫有結局，但動畫部分只到4X就結束了，原本會出到52話左右的說。
原因聽說是製作公司倒閉之類的。

----------


## 狼仔仔

好懷念這卡通啊~~
小時候覺得黑色的貓很可愛~~
現在長大之後變成喜歡哈士奇了  :Shocked:  

懷念他的格林機關槍
還有那把劍叫什麼來著??
和一個機械手博士??

永遠迷迷糊糊的爺爺奶奶XD......

搞不好已經有8年了???  :Shocked:

----------


## dh52339237

這是霹靂庫洛貓，

這是我小小時候的卡通，

沒想到現在還看的到，

真是懷念!!

----------


## 佛蒙特

好懷念啊...
很喜歡獨眼龍呢
然後...
大陸翻譯真有趣呢(笑

----------


## 狩影

我也看過
這部
真是令人懷念(有種老了的感覺Q * Q)
我記得"酷樂"
身上的是玩偶裝
真是口愛~~




> 請勿使用注音文，已代爲修改
> By [版務總管] wingwolf

----------

